# What's your screenname mean?



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Dec 15, 2004)

What is the inspiration for your screenname?  Where did you get it?  To what, if anything, does it refer?

As for me:
The first plot important NPC I ever crafted for my campaign is a wizard who maintains relative peace between all of the world's dragons.  He offers some protection against dragon hunters and makes sure that nobody impinges on anybody else's territory or minions.

His name is Specgam Al Garbetts, and he is widely known amongst dragons as The Arbiter of Wyrms


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 15, 2004)

Honestly?

Hell if I know.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 15, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Honestly?
> 
> Hell if I know.



 I don't think any answer will ever top that one. 

As for mine. Fairly self explanatory if you've read any of Pratchett's Discworld novels(and if you haven't...BAD! Off to the bookstore with you! OFF, I SAY!). One of the few, the useless, the annoying, Nightwatch of Ankh-Morpork.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 15, 2004)

It means that my need for a name was greater than my creativity.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Dec 15, 2004)

Bump!

BTW, Darkness, I've long thought that the "hand and eye of PC" was funny.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Dec 15, 2004)

Mine is stolen lock, stock and barrel from *Knights of the Dinner Table* (it's _Brian VanHoose_'s dwarven wizard PC)


----------



## HellHound (Dec 15, 2004)

Mine is short for my second BBS handle back in the days... in 1988, I settled on the handle "The HellHound >101<" on the BBSs in Ottawa, Ontario (and then on the old FIDOnet and eventually on the newsgroups... there are still old posts from that address in some truly ancient newsgroup archives). Before that, in 1986, I used the handle "J'son BlackHammer" - J'son being the dragonrider form of Jason. Yep, always been a fantasy geek.

Well, anyways, The HellHound >101< was originally just a name and someone asked me what it meat, so began the story of an information-gathering software that was operating out of a satellite in LEO (Low Earth Orbit) that had slowly become an AI... and that was I.

So The HellHound >101< stuck around for many a year, both as my screen name and as an AI in my CyberPunk game (and J'son BlackHammer is still around as an old netrunner in the same Punk games). 

A few FIDOnet meetings later, and I've got this new nickname... "Hound". In fact, to this day, more friends and acquaintances call me Hound than Jason. Which is cool.

Somewhere along the way, the "The..." and "... >101<" got dropped from the handle, and HellHound stuck it out.


----------



## Campbell (Dec 15, 2004)

It's my mother's maiden name. I chose to use it because the Scottish is strong in me.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Dec 15, 2004)

I chose mine because I wanted something easy to remember.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 15, 2004)

Good, good, good. The world is not ready for a Dave Stebbins. *wipes sweat from brow*

Me, I fall in the uncreative category. What I see in the mirror is what I call myself online. I'm getting older, yet am not lacking hair. One half of my head is apparently aging faster than the other, however.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 15, 2004)

You'll have to ask my parents.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 15, 2004)

Last name of a PC I played for about ten years.


----------



## NiTessine (Dec 15, 2004)

Nicked off a Forgotten Realms novel, _Elfshadow_. The original name was Ni'Tessine, but as I originally adopted it for my PC in _Baldur's Gate_ back in 1998, I couldn't figure out how to produce an apostrophe with the weirdo American keyboard configuration the game had. So, I guess it's somewhere between a novel reference and a PC...


----------



## Gez (Dec 15, 2004)

It's just my initials. If you have _Creature Collection 3_ or _Strange Lands_, you can find my real name by knowing I worked on both.


----------



## Berandor (Dec 15, 2004)

my second, and longest-running character: Berandor Marikulis of Dragonstone, leader of the Unterbrück Falcons, Dragonslayer, Defender of Ashabaford, Friend of the Grove, Wearer of the Golden Needle of Cormyr. (oh, and dare I say it: son-in-law to Khelben "Blackstaff" Arunsun - unbeknownst to Berandor himself, of course) Paladin of Torm.

Yes, we had great fun


----------



## Raylis (Dec 15, 2004)

My First Multi-Classed 2nd Edition Character, is also the name of the main character in my upcomming book....


----------



## Gulla (Dec 15, 2004)

It's my first username and at that time my last name. I have since married and 'earned' a new last name, by my username i mine and mine alone    

Håkon


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 15, 2004)

My is what the cursor in the computer game Dungeon Keeper is call, I really liked the ability to slap around my minions  the mistresses of pain in the game loved it.   I had to register at their site and when I went to Eric's nothing else came to mind at the time, so HoE.  Plus my real name Tracy would cause two reactions (at least on the TSR and a couple of other RPG fantasy broards) of are you a girl gamer and are you Tracy Hichman.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Dec 15, 2004)

My name is Cal, and I'm a Dungeonmaster.  **other members of the group drone, "Hi, Cal!**


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 15, 2004)

Ambrus is my gold dragon wyrmling PC in a forgotten realms campaign. It's the hungarian form of Ambrose and simply means "immortal".


----------



## Psion (Dec 15, 2004)

My name is a PDA.









what?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 15, 2004)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> BTW, Darkness, I've long thought that the "hand and  eye of PC" was funny.



 Thanks, mate.  I'm especially happy that I found something that works on three seperate levels.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 15, 2004)

Short answer: It's the name of a German opera by Carl Orff - "Die Kluge". I'm not sure how to write up the German pronunciation, but suffice it to say, it's not pronounced "die klooge".

Long answer: I needed a hotmail account when I moved from Arkansas to Kansas City several years ago ('98) because my friend said it would save me from losing all my emails.  Given that hotmail was so popular, I struggled to find a unique name that wasn't already taken 47 times.  So, looking at my stack of CDs behind one (one of the few things I hadn't packed yet), I found that name.  I took it to mean "the clever" or "clever guy" not knowing that in German, the word "the" can have masculine or feminine meaning, and that "die" (pronounced dee) is feminine.  "Der" is masculine, which is what I intended.  So, the name should actually be "der Kluge" which means clever guy.  Instead, I'm clever girl, which is both incorrect, and somewhat ironic since I'm apparently neither clever, nor a girl.  The full title of the opera is "the king and the clever woman" or "der koenig und die kluge" (presumably).

So, despite the gender identity crisis, it's stuck with me for all these years. I wasn't even made aware of the fact that it was wrong until about 3 years ago.


----------



## JoeBlank (Dec 15, 2004)

Mine is a shortened version of my real name. I thought I was being clever years ago when I started using it, the idea that someone would have "Blank" as a last name struck me as funny.

Then Arthur Blank rose to fame by first building Home Depot into a huge success and then buying the Atlanta Falcons. Not as funny now that I know actual people have Blank as their last name.


----------



## R-Hero (Dec 15, 2004)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> What is the inspiration for your screenname?  Where did you get it?  To what, if anything, does it refer?





Roderick Hero or R-Hero to my close personal freinds. (Sounds like 'our hero' don't it.)

I had used the name in 1st ed the first cavalier I wrote up.  (I played him like a paladin with braggin' rights.)  We had so much fun roleplaying between characters that he became one of my favorites.

That being said,  the name was orignally stolen from an old Atari game caled H.E.R.O. (Helecopter Emergancy Rescue Operations, I think?.?)  The player had a helecopter-backpack and flew into mines to rescue miners.

The sad part is for years I thought that I had came up with the idea on my own and had not plagerized it.  A couple of my nephews had came accross an old atari and box of games at my parents house and was playing it a few years ago.  I would still be in the dark if they hadn't have been interested in the old archaic 2600.


----------



## Aries_Omega (Dec 15, 2004)

*My Name*

Way back in the day before I knew the joys of non-AOL internet I wanted a SN that wasn't taken up or I could have but had to have a million numbers attached to it. I was born in April, hence Aries. Omega....I like the symbol and ehh....the name flowed well. I use it for all my SN's.  Funny thing is I met some pagans at my last duty station when I was in the Army and I signed all my emails with that name. The group was an amalgamation of different faiths...not just witches. The Wiccan's of the group thought not only that I was a very experianced 3rd Degree....since I knew a lot of "inside" things about Gardnerian Wicca but also that was my craft name. The name stuck even at work since a few of my sergeants and my commander went to circle also. Funny thing is I am not Gardnerian...just raised spiritual...and dated a Gardnerian for a bit too.


----------



## jinx crossbow (Dec 15, 2004)

I've got a mixed name
crossbow ist the translation of my name
jinx are my dice, thy roll tooo often 1s


----------



## jinx crossbow (Dec 15, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Short answer: It's the name of a German opera by Carl Orff - "Die Kluge". I'm not sure how to write up the German pronunciation, but suffice it to say, it's not pronounced "die klooge".




It's pronounced "dee kluge"
the u like in flu
the g like in plage


----------



## Darkness (Dec 15, 2004)

jinx crossbow said:
			
		

> the g like in plage



 plag*u*e


----------



## thalmin (Dec 15, 2004)

thalmin was the most memorable regular npc in a campaign I was running. He was a crippled dwarven smith in my lizardworld campaign from about 14 years ago. I took it as my screen name when I first got AOL so my players would have an idea who was e-mailing them.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 15, 2004)

*FreeXenon*

FreeXenon comes from my time in the military. I was stationed on the USS Enterprise as a member of the Reactor Controls Division 22 from 1994-1998 (the tail end of Desert Storm). I was a 2 plant Reactor Operator. 

[ as an aside, we missed 2 port calls to Turkey because of Sadam. I'm still bitter about it! =) ]

Envision you are on a late (22:00 - 02:00) watch with absolutely nothing happening - you are bored out of your mind and looking at dials, switches and gages that have not moved in several days. Your mind starts to wander and you  look to to the other (Alpha Reactor Operator) and say we need to start a revolution. There is something horribly wrong here that needs to be fixed. A tragedy of epic proprtions. Xenon needs to be freed. Freed from the tyrannical oppression that is the reactor. He wrongly is imprisoned in the reactor and need to be set free.

You can here the chanting now "Free Xenon!! Free Xenon!!" picket lines starting to form.... riots happening on the docks as the military police start to puch the crowds back. 

Xenon is a fission product poison that builds up during normal reactor operation. Some people had this as a screen saver for their PC's. It is just something that stayed with me. Strange enough I registered the domain name for a web developement business that I will start someday. 
http://www.freexenon.com.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Dec 15, 2004)

howandwhy99 came about when I needed a handle for email acounts back in the 90's.  I have a degree in Philosophy, so the hows and whys made sense.  And 99 is just a really big number.


----------



## devilish (Dec 15, 2004)

College nickname that went awry.

Sat around playing the "name game" at freshman orientation
with the guys on my dorm floor.
"Pick an adjective for yourself that begins with the first 
letter of your first name."   - so an adjective for Dave....

Dangerous?  Dashing? Delightful? Delusional? Daring? crap ... all of them
sounded like potential trouble, especially if I was going to be
called this for a week.   When it came my time in the circle, 
I blurted out "Devilish" not because it was appropriate, but because
in was in my skull and I hadn't had time to process it.

Devilish Dave.

Later that night, the guys in my dorm looked out the window at the girl's
dorm (longingly) and saw me escorting a young lady back.  Was just being a gentleman
to a friend -- nothing more --- but they said "Holy .o.o!!! -- he *is* Devilish!"

For the next 2 years, no one knew or could remember my last name -- they just called
me "Devilish Dave"


----------



## Alhazred (Dec 15, 2004)

Abdul Alhazred (or al-Azrad), Lovecraft's Mad Arab who the original manuscript of _The Necronomicon_ .


----------



## derelictjay (Dec 15, 2004)

Back when I was createing my first email address (back in 1996), I needed a name, but Jason (which I guessed it would be) and several variations of that, were taken, and me hating numbers didn't want a string of numbers to remember. So I though of words that describe me, and derelict stuck out. Cause I always feel that I've been left behind and a bit of a loner (though those are far from the truth). I grafted jay (why not just "J" I'll never know) to the end of it, and it became my online name, I use it everywhere, as for some unknown reason it's quite unique.


----------



## DaveMage (Dec 15, 2004)

Like many others here, I needed a screen name.

I was signing up for AOL back in 1993 or 1994, and wanted to use the name "Trekker" which was my username at the University of Florida. 
(Yes, I was a major Star Trek geek.)

Anyway, that name was not available on AOL, so I looked to my D&D hobby for help.  I decided on DaveTheWizard, but that, too, was already taken.  DaveTheMage was also not available.  DaveWizard was taken too, so, finally, I tried DaveMage - and, of course, it did work.

Now I use DaveMage for everything lest I forget my username.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Dec 15, 2004)

Mine is the name of a Dwarven Cleric I played in a fairly short-lived campaign in college.  One of the best developed role-play characters I ever had, even to this day.  Whenever I played in that campaign, I had no problems jumping into his skin in terms of his attitude and speech pattern.  The character was very memorable to my friends from college and after graduation, when I needed a name that my friens would recognize on IRC that is what I chose.  I guess it has just stuck since then.


----------



## jerichothebard (Dec 15, 2004)

Jericho is the name of an NPC in my game.  He's a cleric.


Yup.


----------



## JackGiantkiller (Dec 15, 2004)

i chose my user name for two reasons: My name is Jonathan, for which Jack is a nickname,

and I had hoped many people would recognize the reference. Jack the Giantkiller is of course the Cornish slayer of Giants, most often remembered because of Beanstalk fame, but there are many, many more tales of nimble Jack. He's an Archetype.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Dec 15, 2004)

Kane Grundar was one of the first PC's I played to live past the 1st level (what can I say, the DM was a killer).  He went on to be an NPC in a few games in the years to come.  

Kane


----------



## Teflon Billy (Dec 15, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Short answer: It's the name of a German opera by Carl Orff - "Die Kluge". I'm not sure how to write up the German pronunciation, but suffice it to say, it's not pronounced "die klooge"...





DEE KLOOgah


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 15, 2004)

Mine's a combo of both a literary refference and my job. I'm a Lovecraft fan and I work in a library (although not yet a librarian). I needed an ID as I had forgotten the user name I originally signed up under when I was just a lurker, and my AIM name was Cthulhu Librarian. I thought that it would be better if I was Cthulhu's Librarian, so that's what i became. Of course, having a ' in the middle of the name means that it doesn't work on 75% of messageboards out there...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 16, 2004)

Umm...my name is Andrew D. Gable...yeah, I was feeling very uncreative.


----------



## Ghostwind (Dec 16, 2004)

Back when I was much younger and in college, I used to hang around with a guy who was from India. It seems I always had a knack for walking up to people and then scaring the hell out of them when they realized I was standing there. So he had taken to calling me Ghost as a nickname. Well, I was also into sports at that time and one day we were playing a Sunday afternoon game of football with some guys from his dorm and I just happened to be faster than everyone that day (like, for the first time ever). Well, after one of the guys said something about me moving like the wind, my friend promptly jumped up and declared me to not only be a ghost, but a ghost wind. Guess what, the name stuck and I've been Ghostwind for a very long time.

Of course, when the internet came up and I needed login names, I used several different ones(especially in chat rooms) but always kept coming back to this name (although my second favorite was SoulBreeze). So Ghost I am and Ghost I will stay for the rest of my life most likely.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 16, 2004)

Alzrius is the name of one of the leser-known Abyssal Lords. He's mentioned obliquely in the products (IIRC) _Faces of Evil: The Fiends_, _Hellbound: The Blood War_, _On Hallowed Ground_, and _Planes of Chaos_, all of which are 2E _Planescape_ products. He's also mentioned in the _Book of Vile Darkness_.

Alzrius is a Tanar'ri Lord that seems to be a living flame. He gives his subordinates a piece of his own body to carry as a torch on campaigns against his enemies. He rules Conflagratum, the 601st layer of the Abyss.


----------



## Saeviomagy (Dec 16, 2004)

I was interested in unknown armies, a game system where you have magic systems that correlate to a concept - you gain power from the concept and use it to fuel magic.

So for instance plutomancy - where you gain power from gaining money, and use it to cast spells which influence the stock market.

Or Dipsomancy, where you gain power from drinking alcohol, and use it to cast spells which make people drunk, have liver failure, start barroom brawls etc.

Also in the book was a sidebar that said "yeah, we know that 'mancy' means you're divining, and 'magy' might be more appropriate, but we did it in the first edition and it's not changing. Name them differently if you want".

And I was coming up with another type of magic, one which fed off rage - where you would gain power by making other people angry. I did a quick lookup for 'rage' or 'anger' in an online latin dictionary and came up with Saevio.

So combined we get Saeviomagy. Or anger magic.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm named after the first character I ever played, which was a half-elven fighter/thief. I was eleven at the time.

I finally hit 20 years of playing D&D this year. W00t!


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 16, 2004)

Knightfall is an obvious reference to Batman. 1972 is the year I was born.

Plus, there is the following...

*Knightfall*
Imagine a dark road,
A knight and his mistress,
A tournament won,
The prize – renown, honor.

The forest is bleak,
Near the edge of the boarder,
A rider appears,
A forlorn knight in dark.

He was just the enemy,
A tournament lost,
He announces his intention,
She will accept his largess.

Nay, says the protector,
He will not have his way,
The favor of darkness,
Will not touch her.

Swords drawn,
Battle joined,
Experience versus youth,
But the tide turns to darkness.

The lady cries out,
A distraction,
At the right moment,
Saves the protector.

He rolls away,
While the darkness,
Lunges at his throat,
A sword bites deep.

The forlorn dies,
His aim his downfall,
Blood upon the ground,
The largess crushed beneath.

The protector rolls the dark,
Away to smite the gift,
But only a sundered box,
Holding a black rose.

Crimson stains the petals,
The lady weeps for the dark,
The protector,
Can only find fault within.

Proper burial,
Marked with honor,
Here a knight fell,
Chivalry died with him.


----------



## talinthas (Dec 16, 2004)

when i first signed on to the TSR online chat, i had just finished reading Eddings' Elenium and Tamuli series, and really liked the character of Talon.  Now, Talon is a cool name, but it's awfully generic, and not at all a cool dragonlancy elf name, which is what i was aiming for.  So, like all DL newbies, i figured that any self respecting dragonlance elf has to have a name that ends in -thas.  Talonthas ended up sounding too much like Tanthalas (tanis's name), and didn't look all that aesthetically pleasing anyway.  So i changed the o to an i and got talinthas, which rolled off of my tounge better.  It stuck =)  Of course, after a while people got tired of typing out the whole thing, and shortened it to Tal, which has followed me ever since.  To this day, i will respond to Tal just as easily as to my real name, and many of my online friends whom i've met in person still call me that.  And it makes a helpful pseudonym since tal is significantly easier to pronounce than my (relatively easy for an indian name) real name.


----------



## IamTheTest (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a lot of friends that use me to determine somebody's worth as a friend.  Usually this is done by me talking to them for a while.  There for I am the test.  Friends either call me Zach, Test, or The flying oso.  I use Iamthetest for forums but I like the flying oso more.  The story for oso is better too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2004)

My screenname and my avatar are a match for my evergrowing homebrew. My cat here in reality named Fruity (after the aptly named cereal, Fruity Pebbles) I love so very very much. She exists as a feline goddess to all Rakasta of my world. Whenever I get to play in a campaign that allows Rakasta, I play her.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 16, 2004)

back in my newsgroup days and when TSR was on AOL i needed a name. so partly my RL background. diablo is spanish for devil. and partly my D&D nature. i'm a rulesmonger wargamer with a highly lawful streak if presented with rules. an imp. but i'm a really good devil. i changed the b to g and voici.

also i found out years later... it is an abrasive used to polish gems. so it has even more meaning now.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 16, 2004)

howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> And 99 is just a really big number.




Um, have a seat, my friend.  We need to have a chat.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 16, 2004)

highly original name of campaign world + my own very exotic name


----------



## kirinke (Dec 17, 2004)

Well.
Like many of the folks in here, I hate names with numbers. So, I perused the various Tolkien language-data-bases and came across the word Kirinke.
Kirinke is the Quenya name of a small red bird. Probably a cardinal from the text description. So. Kirinke means cardinal in Quenya. 

Yup. I am a geek.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 17, 2004)

Once I proved that I could indeed get restraining orders placed against stalkers I stopped being afraid of using my real name. 

I still use a weird email address that once vaguely was based upon Tolkien, but has morphed in the last decade through countlessly idiotic people at ISPs spelling it wrong when setting my master accounts and such. I'm much too lazy to actually correct such things, so there it is.

James has a nicer ring to it anyways, and plus this is the only legitimate way I'm ever going to get Google to ignore the other James Heard - who is some inmate on death row that writes bad poetry.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 17, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> ... James Heard...




whenever i see your screen name i always want to ask you:  what did he hear?

it's like an incomplete sentence or something. or the punchline to "how do you keep an idiot in suspense?"


----------



## francisca (Dec 17, 2004)

My surname is Franks, as in the Teutonic tribe.

The most famous weapon of the Frankish tribes was the Francisca, an axe.

There is considerable academic (read: pointless) debate about whether the axe was named for the people or vice versa. 

Either way, I think it rocks as a screenname.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Dec 17, 2004)

John Q. Mayhem was the name of the Minister of Outside Relations in the commitee of personalities I made up as a kid. His best friend was John Q. Prufrock, Minister of Romantic Relations. Little poetry reference, there, eh. I was always a geek.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Dec 17, 2004)

It's a character name I came up with a couple of years ago, and I really like it! At least 3 characters in D&D games have had that name so far.

It's derived from a really good song from Tricky Woo, called _Altamont Raven_. I don't know what that song is about.

AR


----------



## howandwhy99 (Dec 17, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Um, have a seat, my friend. We need to have a chat.



What?  It takes a bit more breath to say 99.  More than say "million", "billion", or "zillion".  Plus it is easier not having to accurately count the zeros.  Two nines is easy.  

Howandwhy99 is actually a strange name for me though.  Most of my character names have some riddle involved in them for the other players to figure out.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Dec 18, 2004)

*Thomas Cashel Fitzmaurice O'Boyle O'Flynn* is a minor character in James Joyce's _Ulysses_, but it was way too long for the User Name field.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Dec 19, 2004)

(I love telling this story, it contains so many elements of geekdom that it oughtta qualify for some kind of prize.)

 When the D&D movie was announced I was talking about it with some friends on the internet.  A joke was launched in the discussion about possible gag credits for the film.  I wondered aloud if a tarrasque wrangler would be on hand to make sure they were treated humanely.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 19, 2004)

In 11th grade, about a week before my then-girlfriend would break up with me, she gave me a plush Ewok, the Ewok Wicket from Return of the Jedi.  That was in late 1998.  The little Ewok was a bit of a frustration for me because it was a really nice gift, and then we broke up soon thereafter.

In late 1999, she and I got back together, and I discovered EN World.  Times were good.  I made a new screen name (my old one was from Mechwarrior 3 online gaming - Vergil17), and I decided to include Wicket.  I misspelled him, though, and added an extra T.  And because it was a D&D messageboard, and I didn't know how much people would end up arguing over rangers, I made my screen name a Ranger Ewok because that seemed the most appropriate class for him.  Plus he was nice and heroic that way (2nd edition rangers were goody goody, remember?).

Thus, Ranger Wickett.  The screen name has lasted me 5 years now.


----------



## Gez (Dec 19, 2004)

Sometimes, during one of the alt-crazes that ravaged the (EN) world, I was tempted to register as WickedRanger...


----------



## Swiftbrook (Dec 19, 2004)

About ten years ago I was trying to think of a good name for my character.  It of course had to fit my concept: Greyhawk, Gnarley Ranger, Elven, and an Archer.   Just a single name, "Swiftbrook" fit my concept very well.  To me the name creates a vision of a walk in the woods--back to nature.  I've used it as my screen name since I've been on the Internet.  

It's cool to see that Reaper Games has made "Elladan Swiftbrook Elven Ranger" miniature here.  It's a two sword style ranger, not an archer.  Though, to be honest, through 2E my ranger wielded two swords, a bastard sword in one hand and a sun blade in the other.  Could I dish out the damage!

-Swiftbrook


----------



## drakhe (Dec 19, 2004)

*There be dragons & tigers here...*

My first nick was Tiger Alpha (or T-alpha). I was very much more a computer geek at that time and not yet involved in gaming (except computer games).

One thing I dreamed of was being member of a tiger team, a team of experts supposedly sent in (covertly) to test an installations security (probably military in origin). And I was off course the leader of such a team (ehrm ehrm) hence Tiger Alpha.

But then I got sucked into real gaming (first card games, then pnp RPG's, then mini's and finally board games), so I started looking for a new nick. As my main interest has since focused on RPG's and one of the archetypes in fantasy (my main style of RPG) I kinda fancied dragon as nick, but off course so do thousands of other gamers ( ;-) ). Because I didn’t want to be dragon13452, I figured I could stick with dragon if I could find a twist. At the time I was playing in some fantasy campaigns and one thing struck me: we had a lot of Norse influences going on in different games. So I played with that around and norsified dragon ending up with drakhe...

In a pinch (and for these specific purposes) and my real name being Guido:
My RPG players know me as GuiDMo
The crowd at my FLGS (The Celtic Cross) knows me as GuidOrc


----------



## Uzumaki (Dec 19, 2004)

I picked Literary reference, since my name is derived from the name of a Japanese horror manga. It's about a town taken over my spirals, as Uzumaki means spiral (or really anything in a spiral shape). That was years ago, and now, since the ever increasing popularity of _Naruto_, another manga who's main character is named Uzumaki Naruto, somebody else always has my SN.


----------



## pogre (Dec 20, 2004)

pogre was my nickname when I played college football - something about having the last name pogue and resembling, well - an ogre


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 20, 2004)

I've always been interested in the derivations of popular sayings, and I was intrigued to find out where the expression "plain sailing" (i.e. a simple task) comes from. Basically it was a corruption of "plane sailing", a reference to how easy it was to plot your seafaring navigation once there was a method that enabled you to plot your course as if it was on a flat plane rather than the surface of a sphere.

When registering for ENworld I liked the idea of "basically simple" riffing off it's original derivation to become a sailor of the planes (multiple planes of reality has always been one of my favourite fantasy tropes).

Simple, eh?


----------



## Henry (Dec 20, 2004)

Take your pick:

1) My real name is Algernon Q. Thristwhistle III, but I wanted a more exotic name when I signed up to the forums;

2) I was about as creative as Eric Noah. 

Away from ENWorld and the Message Board We Don't Talk About, I'm known as ENHenry.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 22, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> whenever i see your screen name i always want to ask you:  what did he hear?
> 
> it's like an incomplete sentence or something. or the punchline to "how do you keep an idiot in suspense?"



My theory is that spelling in the hills of pre-civil war Southern sharecroppers wasn't a really big deal. For all I know I'm really a Hataxameggomon, and Heard was "just for short". That would be kind of cool though, so I doubt it.


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Dec 22, 2004)

As per the .sig:

Ageless, Faceless, Gender-Neutral, Culturally-Ambiguous Adventuring Person

Or AFGNCAAP, for short.  It's the "name" you're given in _Zork: Grand Inquisitor_ for your character in the game.  It's given to you by the current ly former Dungeon Master Dalboz of Gurth (whose soul was torn from his body & locked inside a magic lantern, ala the trusty lantern from the 1st _Zork_ game)--the character is voiced by none other than Michael McKean (Lenny of Laverne & Shirley fame).

Other notable cast members include Dirk Benedict as Antharia Jack, Erick Avari as the Grand Inquisitor Mir Yannick, Rip Taylor as Chief Undersecrety Wartle, Oliver Muirhead as an Inquisiton Guard (he's the British guy w/ the msutache in those Tombstone Pizza commercials), & Donald Gibb as Floyd the Bouncer (Ogre from Revenge of the Nerds).  All of whom made for an intertaining game that hardly anyone except Zork fans remember.


----------



## Yig (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, I like snakes and I like Lovecraft so...

And it's only 3 letters long


----------



## the Jester (Dec 23, 2004)

I voted literary reference, but it's really a musical reference.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 23, 2004)

It's danish baby/toddler language meaning literally: Is it food? .. in english it'd probably be spelled something like: ESHFUD.

The word was used extensively in a danish radio show, so much so that the danish design team of Hitman and Hitman 2 felt they should include the name both in writing and as sound hidden in those games.


----------



## kerakus (Dec 23, 2004)

Kerakus was the God of War in my first homebrew campaign world.  Being a teenage powergamer and having just read the Avatar Trilogy for the Forgotten Realms and Wrath of the Immortals for Basic D&D, I decided my world needed to have gods walking around and continents breaking apart and all of that.  During that event, Kerakus killed the God of Wisdom and absorbed his personality and portfolio into himself, turning from LE to LN and making him not such a bad guy.  I've been using him as a screen name for several years now.  Ironically, in the homebrew I run now, I use the core gods in the PHB but I play Hextor more like Kerakus than the tyrant he's supposed to be.


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 23, 2004)

Clay


----------



## trentonjoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Trenton= City in NJ
Joe= Name

Ofcourse, I live in Roebling and my name is Chris. Soooooo

It is my Karaoke stage name.  I used to be real big, knew all the hot spots, had a group of loyal fans, thought about turning pro........


I used the same name for pretty much everything (much easier to remember that way) and I play alot of cards on line.  Lately the buffoons at Party Poker  have have been reading my name as Trent on Joe.  I am constantly surprised on how people thing "gay" jokes are funny.


----------



## Beowolf (Dec 23, 2004)

Not very creative but i liked the classic and i also like wolves so it seemed like a perfect fit


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 24, 2004)

My name is Corey, which is not super-common, and I run a campaign setting called Barsoom, which is not super-common -- and so by combining them the thought was that I would have a foolproof name that would be unlikely to show up anywhere else.

My original online nick was "Bullroarer", which I got over at TheOneRing.net's forums in the heady days leading up to the movies (so you can see I was a pretty early member there), but that was too well-known to serve around the internet, which is why my email address isn't at "bullroarer@yahoo.com".

Nor is it "barsoomcore@yahoo.com", but that's because I'm lazy.


----------



## reanjr (Dec 24, 2004)

Back in BBS days (c. '89-90), because my name is Rich, and at the time Ranger Rick seemed like a fun idea, I ended up with Ranger.  Well, as time went on, I found that I wanted something a bit more special.

Prior to this, my friend Tony and I had been playing a sword and sorcery fantasy RPG (this is before I ever heard of D&D or formal role-playing, we just made it up and played free form).  I did a little conlanging (making up languages) and in the language I made up, the pronunciation of the word ranger would have been spelled reanj'r.  So I started using this.  Once the internet (actually the world wide web...) hit, it seemed the world hated my apostrophe (') (I don't know of any reason why, but ISPs do not allow an apostrophe in your username).  So I dropped the apostrophe and was left with reanjr.  At some point, it became customary to always write this lowercase.  This takes precedence over normal capitalization.  For instance at the beginning of a sentence, reanjr would still be lowercase.

So there it is.  The long, convoluted, and possibly very boring account of the username reanjr.  (Final note: I bet 99% of the people who ever saw it pronounced it something along the lines of reign-junior, so in chat rooms I tend to respond to junior or jr as that's usually me).


----------



## khyron1144 (Dec 24, 2004)

I am named for the Khyron of Robotech, back when I was a teen I was into a villains are cool phase, so I admired Khyron the Backstabber from the Robotech novels I was reading. Then I appended the number 1144 for easy memorability and in case there was already a Khyron on that particular forum.

This is also my name on wizards.community, Shadow of the Dragon, my own forum, palladium books, White Wolf forums, and certain others.


----------



## Krieg (Dec 24, 2004)

Kriegspiel is generally recognized as the "first" wargame and literally means "wargame".

I was a wargamer before I was an RPGer.

I used Kriegspiel on the old incarnations of this board. When the switch was made to this board I discovered that Kriegspiel was already taken so I shortened it to Krieg.

I later realized that the individual who had already registered Kriegspiel was in fact....me.

Doh!

By that time I had posted enough under Krieg that I decided to just go ahead & stick with it.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 24, 2004)

For a long time I played a blue mage called Mist Phantom in the Beyond Dominia Roleplaying Mill (essentially a sort of play-by-post community thing based in the setting of Magic: The Gathering), and came up with Mist Phantom as a moniker/character because it fit the trend in names there at the time (folks used names like Defender, Sage Advisor, Elrohir, Shadow, Jake the Atog God.....those were the days....).

Eventually my meandering storylines with Mist Phantom got around to the point where he finally found a spell to return his human body, after so many years as a half-corporeal phantom (his mentor's botched attempt to ressurect him after taking a Fireball (M:TG style) for his mentor when his mentor's rival came by and attacked....).  He regained his original human body, and took up his original name, or rather the name I just wrangled together at the moment that sounded fantasy-ish enough and fit with what little family background I already had for Mist Phantom.   

Since then I've grown fond of the moniker Arkhandus and used it for my screen name online in games and message boards, as well as in Starcraft and Ultima Online, and once or twice in play-by-email games of D&D.  I have a tendency to re-use character names because I have such trouble coming up with new ones.  :\


----------



## Y.O.Morales (Dec 24, 2004)

Mine is an abbreviation of my first and last name, and the 'Morales' is actually my mothers' maiden name. The reason is that 'Yamir Ortiz' sound pretty awful both in English and Spanish.


----------



## Kriegspiel (Dec 25, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Kriegspiel is generally recognized as the "fist" wargame and literally means "wargame".
> 
> I was a wargamer before I was an RPGer.
> 
> ...





What he said


----------



## Wereserpent (Dec 25, 2004)

Mine was originally a deity of the undead I made up for a D&D campaign, but I never did use him.


----------



## Imret (Dec 25, 2004)

Originally, it's half of one of the named Boneguard  - Bast-Imret - from _Tailchaser's Song_ which is an excellent book if you like Watership Down-style novels - it's about cats. And ancient evil. The Boneguard are never fully explained, but appear to be undead cats. Hey, it's probably scary if you're a cat too.

Just liked the sound of it and needed a screen name.

Later, Imret was a mid-range fiend whose minions and plots plagued the PC's from one corner of the world to the other. I should dig up his stats some time...they never did kill him...


----------



## Ferret (Dec 25, 2004)

Mine was a fairly random nickname I gave myself, after _swearing allegence_ to a guy called Weasel. He was my mentor and I his student, well not exactly.


----------



## haiiro (Dec 25, 2004)

Haiiro is an archaic word for "gray," or "the color of ash" in Japanese. I took and enjoyed a lot of Asian studies courses in college, and when I was casting around for a new username about 5 years ago, this one jumped out at me. It has always been very deliberately lowercase.

At the time, I identified strongly with the idea that people are mostly gray in terms of morality -- never black or white. Five years later, I still think that's a pretty basic truth, but I'm happier with myself and identify less with it on a personal level.

Oddly enough, it was seeing this thread that made me think about that -- until then, it's been my username (here and elsewhere) for so long that it just seemed natural to me. I'll probably stick with it, but I'm less certain of how natural it feels anymore.

Can you tell that I tend to overthink things?


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 25, 2004)

In high school, I was very easily bored.  So I took to adding things to my signature on tests--stuff like 'The Incredibly Brilliant One' or 'Don't you wish you were me?'

One particular signature addition I used frequently was 'The Amazing', so much so that the football players (who cheated off my tests, of course), used to shout that out at me whenever I walked past them (and for a dork-o like myself it was pretty darn weird when a three-hundred pound linebacker would announce "It's The Amazing!" as I walked into a room).

When I started applying to college, I signed all my applications as 'The Amazing Chris Tucker' (hey, the guys at MIT and Princeton loved it, man).  Because of that, and because the school I attended was so small, the ironic nickname followed me throughout my college years.

Sometime after that, I reconnected with some of my friends from college via a messageboard.  But at that point in my life, I was feeling anything but amazing, so I called myself unamazing instead.  I've liked that name better, so since then I've used it or some varient thereof as my general internet alias.

And in another semi-ironic twist, I've started signing all of my paperwork at the store with the initials 'tact'.


----------



## Aesmael (Dec 25, 2004)

Lesse now. I was looking around some of the _Song of Ice and Fire_ sites when I stumbled across a _Wheel of Time_ and, for some reason, decided to register there rather than elsewhere. Perhaps because theorising about WoT seemed more fine while reading discussion of soiaf seemed more interesting. Anyway, even though I was going off the wheel at the time (and indeed eventually made my home on that part of the site that has the least to do with its founding purpose) I wanted to choose an appropriate username. So I threw together something from the Old Tongue of the novels. It was intended to mean 'Betrayer of All' but I erred and after a brief flurry of discussion it was settled that the word in fact means 'All Hope', which I now much prefer. The other name I use is also more unique than the one I was given.

I use it wherever I register, which I feel is only polite. Have found there to be an amazing commonality of individuals and news


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm a fan of pulp superheroics, and a freak in reallife. With my semi-rare complex of medical oddities explained on my website and the recurring theme of pollsters, opinion takers, and people who are foolish enough to ask my opinion, I have begun to identify with being an Anomaly. Pulped up, it was either The Anomalous Avenger or Doctor Anomalous. The latter has flow. 

On the old boards, BBSes and so forth, I had a dzoen handles including (back before there were kajillions of people) Superman, Kal-El, Erok-El, Erok, Kryptonian, and related. I was Hagrid for a while, too, but decided to enter full-lurk mode on the net for a while. When I re-registered a few months later, I went with this.


----------



## Dyne (Dec 25, 2004)

Dyne is the name of a character from Final Fantasy VII (one of my favorite games). Dyne was one of Barret's old friends who you encounter in the prison underneath the Gold Saucer. Dyne is also the type of Limit Breaker that Zidane uses in Final Fantasy IX (gotta love those FF games). A dyne is also a unit of force in physics, though I only knew this recently.

I use Dyne for the names of Wizard characters, as well as characters of the Sci-Fi genre. In most cases, Dyne is a Neutral Good Elf Wizard, since that's the type of character I play most often.


----------



## Paragon (Dec 26, 2004)

I am without Equal.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Dec 26, 2004)

I decided to use my real name for a change.

Sam


----------



## CronoDekar (Dec 26, 2004)

I hadn't yet discovered D&D when I first came online in '97, but I had been a big fan of console RPGs for the previous few years.  So, I took Crono from Chrono Trigger and Dekar from Lufia 2 (both SNES games) to come up with the nickname Crono & Dekar, which was later shortened to CronoDekar when I went on IRC.  Nothing complex as to why I selected the names I did - I chose them mainly because they were awesome swordsmen with just as awesome hair.  I've never found much reason to change my nick, so I've stuck with it as my main alias.

Over on the WotC forums I use Laskaw, which is a ghostwise halfling bard I played in a friend's short-lived FR game.  Nonetheless, he's been my favorite PC so far.


----------



## Turhan (Dec 26, 2004)

My screen name here is taken from a literary figure in Henryk Sienkiewics' "trilogy."  The fellow, Turhan Bey, was a sultan of the Ottoman empire or some such powerful war leader who was in the midst of making war on what was then called the kingdom of Poland (about half of eastern Europe).  That was in the 1670's.  I think the fellow was fictional, but I'm not sure.  Later I found out a Viennese actor of Turkish descent uses that name as his stage name.  The actor made a ton of b-movies in the 40's and later, and he's done some TV too, like a couple roles on Babylon 5.  None of that reflects upon my DnD character's nature, I just happen to like the name.  And it is rather uncommon....


----------



## FireLance (Dec 27, 2004)

You can blame G-Force for my username. If you're not old enough to know what G-Force is, I will just say that it's a Japanese cartoon featuring a group of five people protecting the earth and stuff (kind of like the Power Rangers, but less campy). Among the vehicles they piloted was this massive airplane/spaceship that could turn into a fiery phoenix-like blast of energy. Many episodes ended with them using this ability to blast through and destroy the threat of the day.

That image kind of stuck in my mind, and when I needed to name a phoenix NPC for a 1e D&D game, I used "Firelance". Since then, every time I needed to use a phoenix in the game, I would call it "Firelance". During 2e, I started creating a homebrew inspired by elements of the Death Gate Cycle, the Dark Sun setting and the Birthright setting. The basic idea behind the setting was that the world had been split into eight pieces because of a massive struggle between good and evil. Firelance became a hero of the old world who had best embodied the philosophy of Fire. Formerly human, he had evolved into a phoenix. His weapon, also called the Fire Lance, was what would be a holy, flaming lance in 3e terms.

I have long abandoned that setting, but I'm still fond of the name and the (NPC) character and weapon who bore it. So, I've been using it as my user name on ENWorld and a few other forums I frequent.

Sialia was kind enough to make me a nice avatar of both the phoenix and the weapon that shared his name.


----------



## Delemental (Dec 27, 2004)

It's my first name (Del) combined with 'Elemental' for that D&Desque feel.... oooh...


----------



## jester47 (Dec 27, 2004)

Mine has an interesting story.  It was the name I used when I signed on to a BBS.  When I did this I picked the name jester because it was cool at the time.  But I knew that there were probably others with that name so I looked at a shoebox in my room and it contained some size 47 (european) shoes (it was also the time of DOS so 8 characters was good).  So I was jester47.  But the name had not really stuck.  It wa not until I was at Virtual World in Dallas, when I wanted to have the handle of jester.  The guy sighed and said "Well there are 46 other jesters, you will all either have to changte you name or name deul."  That sounded like a pain in the butt, so I conveniently AGAIN went by jester47.  About that time I started hanging around hackers, and it is tradition in those circles to have some sort of screen name.  Out of convenience I chose jester47, and after that it stuck.  So it has become my online/screen/computing name.  

Aaron.


----------



## feydras (Dec 28, 2004)

My name was originally drawn from the literary character of Phaedrus in Robert Pirsig's Zen and the Art of Motor Cycle Maintenance.  He is the mad philosopher alter-ego of the narrator.  I was so fond of this name that i tried unsuccessfully to get my wife to let me name first our son, then our daughter it.  She didn't cave for either.

I began to use phaedrus as my internet name but found, much to my annoyance, that i often had to add a number or symbol to it as some yahoo had beat me to the name.  After stewing this over for a bit i decided to morph the name into a phonetic version of phaedrus.  I came up with feydras which i like as it includes the word fey in it and feels somewhat magical.

- feydras


----------



## Laurel (Dec 29, 2004)

Pretty boring reason for me- my first PC


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 1, 2005)

My username is an obscure pun to describe what I do for a job.  It was a lot more eloquent and grandmother-friendly than most of the other nicknames I earned at work.

And no...  It pun's got nothing to do with lead.


----------



## Qlippoth (Jan 1, 2005)

Cribbed from _Mage: The Ascension_ (where it refers to the Nephandi "anti-spheres" of magic), which in turn cribbed it from the expression describing the negative aspects of the sephiroth of the Kabbalistic Tree of Life.


----------



## Gilladian (Jan 2, 2005)

My mundane name is Gillian. You'd think that's unusual enough (especially pronounced with a hard G). But my daddy called me Gil"Lady"an when I was eleven. It was a name of affection that has stuck with me ever since (almost 30 years).

I had a (dwarf?!) named Gilladian who was one of my first characters. He was anything BUT a lady, however. When I first went online, it was the name that sprang to mind, and I've been Gilladian everywhere ever since. 

So my name is both a character name and a sentimental name. And unique.

Gilladian


----------



## Taluron (Jan 2, 2005)

Name of my first wizard character and at least one wizard in every campaign since.

I got the name from somewhere but as that was in '78ish I have no idea where.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 2, 2005)

jaerdaph comes from Jaerdaph Baeloss, my persona when I was a member of the Kargatane, the old official Ravenloft site. Jaerdaph Baeloss was a bald albino drow with a severe case of arachnophobia. Jaerdaph Baeloss is an anagram formed from the letters of my real name, with an extra letter "A" added - the second letter of my middle name. John Mangrum wrote some extremely funny stories about Jaerdaph and the rest of the Kargatane in the Book of S___ netbooks we used to compile.


----------



## BlackSilver (Jan 2, 2005)

Black Silver was a type of metal I made up for an early Under Dark campaign.  

My Players loved the campaign so much they continue to ask about restarting it and refer to the campaign as- "black silver," thought he campaign name was not Black Silver.

I have lurked for some time on EN World.  A few months back I felt the need to join, one of my Players and I were talking and he once again asked aobut the campaign.

Very nice thread, I was considering starting the very same thread a few months back.  

Have a good '05, best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jan 3, 2005)

nickname picked up from my mate's.  Apparently when I'm scruffy looking (unshaven) I look kinda wolfish ... and there was an awkward situation with a columbian chick (I was just helping her with her english homework!) ... but they were all English (+1 Welsh, +1 scot) ... so their judgement is suspect


----------



## Humanophile (Jan 3, 2005)

For almost all of my gaming career, I've seen demihumans as being cheap, silly, and poorly played.  (This admittedly has much to do with the groups I've played with and their search for the newest and most powerful, as well as the lack of game balance back in the day.)  So I kind of settled on "I'm a human, I'm surrounded by humans, this is what I understand" and developed a tendency to play them almost exclusively.  So when I decided to sign up here, I figured that the name was probably unique, and expressed my RPG/D&D personna as well as anything could.


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Jan 3, 2005)

*Screen Name*

My original name back in the days of online BBSes (still have a membership at telnet://whip.isca.uiowa.edu) when Mosaic was still in development (it was the college project of the guys who invented Netscape) was Trajan, but when I went to use it on Yahoo it had already been taken and so I went in search of a name that hadn't been taken.  My obsession du jour just as I was starting grad school was Empire of the Petal Throne (http://www.tekumel.com) and I wrote a conversion.  Looking through the list of names I chose the first name on the list "Achan" and the first lineage name on the list "Arusa" the hi- prefix is an honorific approximating the German "von" for someone of high or very high clan status.  Because of my mixed Irish, Cherokee, and Korean heritage I look very much like a Tsolyanu (the base nation for the game) and I love the game world (I can't get my players to play because its too "exotic", sigh).  I should add a proper clan name lest I be mistake for nakome.

And sigh, I just realized that I have been playing D&D for 20 years now also.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 3, 2005)

Mine's a reflection of egotism, as well as the same "name" I use to describe my role in the RPGs that I run.  

Game Master too often sounds like "Gay Master," and "Dungeon Master" sounds - well - ridiculous.  I was never a big fan of referee, since I don't come from a wargaming background.  So, in telling others what *I* do in the game, since I don't have a single character, I would tell them, "Well, I'm the universe - everything and everyone that you are not.  I represent the laws of reality, magic, etc. as well as all of the people and history, etc. that aren't you."

Also, it looks neat on messageboards and chatboxes when it says, "The_Universe says: x."  Lends it a certain gravity.


----------



## Lalato (Jan 4, 2005)

It's my childhood nickname...


----------



## Toj (Jan 4, 2005)

Toj Akkhari 

Book(s) - Conan and the Grim Grey God (Sean A. Moore) 
Build - Slight and slender 
Favorite weapon - shaken stars (thin, 6-pointed pieces of razor-sharp steel) 
Favorite curse - unknown 
Homeland - Zamboula 
Occupation - Master of Assassins in Zamboula 
Physical features - A pale and drawn face with eyes like fierce, shiny-black slits. Half of his small, flat nose is sliced away; the scar from the wound travelling across the his cheekbone to the jawline. His lips are thin and cruel. Toj's left ear is notched from lobe to center, with 3 hoops of brushed silver holding the pieces together. His visage is fearsome, and at the same time repulsive. 
Personality - A cold-blooded killer. His voice is soft and well-spoken. Throughout his career as an assassin, he has slain upwards of 200 people. Toj will do just about anything, as long as it is to his own advantage. 
God(s) - Bel 
History - Toj Akkhari is known throughout the realms as one of the most respected, highly trained assassins of all time. In Conan and the Grim Grey God, he was persuaded by Jade, the infamous Crime Mistress to follow Conan to the ancient City of Brass and obtain the statue of the Grim Grey God.


----------



## vulcan_idic (Jan 4, 2005)

Mine is derived from the species from Star Trek (Spock is a Vulcan in case you're not familiar with it much) who I admire for their logical perspective on things.  The second portion refers to the Vulcan philosophy of Infinite Diversity in Infinite Combinations - basically a heterogenous group of people working together are stronger than a homogenous group due to the way their strengths combine to cover individual weaknesses.  I like to relate it to the old nursery rhyme, "Jack Sprat could eat nofat, his wife could eat no lean, but between the two of them they licked the platter clean." Basically they could do together what neither of them could do alone...  or with another person just like them - it was their differences that lent strength to the group.  An idea very applicable in many scenarios...  not the least of which is RPGs.  It's (generally) easier to get through obstacles when you have a variety of talents in a party (mage/cleric/rogue/fighter) than many of one skill set (all fighters for instance)


----------



## Harmon (Jan 7, 2005)

Favorite current character's familar.


----------



## Algolei (Jan 7, 2005)

My name means, "Wise counsel from the cornered hill providing safe passage between offshore islands."  Thankfully I found a shorter version of that.

--Algolei


----------



## knitnerd (Jan 10, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> It means that my need for a name was greater than my creativity.




       Creativity is in short supply at 3 A.M. when you have rearranged most of the furniture in the house to put the new computer near both electrical outlets and working phone lines, assembled the computer desk and the computer and set up your first internet service account. I am a nerd who knits.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jan 10, 2005)

*Darth*- The name attached to Sith (Darth Vader, Darth Sidious, Darth Maul, etc.)
*Shoju*- From the CCG _Legend of the Five Rings_ (my favourite CCG of all time), the Champion of the Scorpion Clan (full name Bayushi Shoju). 

 I'm a big fan of both Star Wars and L5R and like many others was trying to find a webmail address that wouldn't have a bunch of stupid numbers in it. As far as L5R is concerned, I'm actually more of a Dragon clan kind of guy, but Shoju is such a neat sounding name. Despite the fact I'm a Star Wars fan myself, the name is also kind of a dig at people who call themselves Darth anything online (well, at least to those who take themselves too seriously about it).


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 10, 2005)

My last name, edited so anglo-saxon servers don't choke on it, since the real spelling is _Hällzon_. However, due to screw-ups in name registry (a few generations back), what the Swedish state has in their registries for my family's last name is actually _Hellson_. Not very PC.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Jan 11, 2005)

Mine's a palindrome.  Egad, a base tone denotes a bad age... etc.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice. Very nice. I missed that little trick even though something about your screen-name always tugged at my feeble left brain.

I've explained my screen-name before, but I am considering changing it to something more appropriately descriptive, like Kane or maybe Eileen.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 12, 2005)

Mine shouldn't need any explanation.  I'm enough of a jerk as it is; being anonymous would only make it worse.

I think I may have posted at Eric's old site as Raolin Darksbane for a while; he was an infamous false Dragon from the Wheel of Time.  Of course, I had settled on that screen name something like seven years ago; long before I realized that the Wheel of Time would eventually suck.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jan 12, 2005)

I only use BigFreekinGoblinoid here and a few other D&D boards. I also use "Nonokrion" ( Privateer Press' boards ), "Judge Gabberslug" ( Planescape boards ), "morphic trait", and several others, including "Moderator" at the WotC boards!  I am also Demogorgon here.  Shhh, don't tell. I have been known to bump my own threads. Don't worry though, I stopped using that PirateCat clone alt ID when I forgot the password over 6 months ago. 

Many people think BigFreekinGoblinoid is a non sequitur. Perhaps it is, but I prefer it to be a reminder that the pervasive goblinoid races should not be treated mearly ( uh, make that "merely" - Mearls, get outta my head! ) - as fodder for the mid-level PC, or relegated exclusivly to low level adventures. Raise your hand if you never use the monster progression rules, apply class levels or templates. Yes, this song is about you. Golblinoids are versatile. Replace gnomes and or halflings with a goblinoid race in your next hombrew! 

I also puposefully spelled it "freEkin", as apposed to the more common "freAkin", so that it would have hopefully have a good connotation as opposed to an oddball streaker/social misfit type meaning. 

Friends can call me "BFG"!  Yes, that's you too. 

PS - I remember a long thread similar to this a good while back, although there was no poll. Interesting reading. Perhaps we can merge them at some point...


----------



## Acquana (Jan 13, 2005)

*Holy Crap!  This one's got an image!*

Yet another one of those "I made it for email first" kinda deals.  In 8th grade I came up with a character for my sci-fi setting named Acquana Byol.  The first name is pronounced "uh-Kah-nuh," not "uh-Kwah-nuh."   

When I first started using email I had another name with another story, but then I decided if I was going to name myself after a character it should least be a female one.  For some reason I don't have a lot of female characters, even though I am one, so choosing one became a hassle.  But Acquana has treated me well, and no one has ever already had the name anywhere else on the net.  

One day I plan to getting around to her story.  And for those of you who are curious, she looks like this:


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 13, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> Yet another one of those "I made it for email first" kinda deals.  In 8th grade I came up with a character for my sci-fi setting named Acquana Byol.  The first name is pronounced "uh-Kah-nuh," not "uh-Kwah-nuh."



My username is pronounced "Eliza Doolittle."  Just ignore the letters of the username, they're irrelevent.

"Just yoo wite, 'enry 'iggins!"


----------



## Acquana (Jan 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> My username is pronounced "Eliza Doolittle."  Just ignore the letters of the username, they're irrelevent.




And by the way, it's "kuh-TOO-Loo" not "kuh-Thoo-loo."


----------



## Wellstar (Jan 13, 2005)

Mine has a bit of a story to is as well. Wellstar is the name of the healthcare system one of my parents works for. The "you are wellstar" in my avatar photo is from a promotional mug that was given to me for use in my first year at college. I didn't think too much of it until about a year or so ago when I was drinking some coffee and my then roomate looked at me with a strange, awestruck stare and said " You!...you're...you're Wellstar Aren't you??" and then went on a rant about how the line of wellstar was prophesied to destroy the evil empire...(belive me. he was a very, very strange man) and for a while, it stuck. I decided to use it as a name for the EN forums mostly because it sounds neat.


edit: spellcheck


----------



## Saeviomagy (Jan 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> My username is pronounced "Eliza Doolittle."  Just ignore the letters of the username, they're irrelevent.
> 
> "Just yoo wite, 'enry 'iggins!"



Well, it's _spelt_ throat wobbler mangrove, but it's actually pronounced...


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 13, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> And by the way, it's "kuh-TOO-Loo" not "kuh-Thoo-loo."



Actually...


			
				H.P. Lovecraft said:
			
		

> “The actual sound - as nearly as human organs could imitate it or human letters record it - may be taken as something like Khlul’-hloo, with the first syllable pronounced gutturally and very thickly.
> 
> “The best approximation one can make is to grunt, bark, or cough the imperfectly formed syllables Cluh-Luh with the tip of the tongue firmly affixed to the roof of the mouth. That is, if one is a human being. Directions for other entities are naturally different.”


----------



## Acquana (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, then.  I think that mess of syllables proves the point even more.  Thanks.


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 13, 2005)

Pinotage - it's my favourite wine/grape variety. Most of my screennames are different types of wines such as sauvignon or merlot. What can I say, I like wine. Of course, this particular grape variety tells you where I'm originally from.   

Pinotage


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 13, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> Well, then.  I think that mess of syllables proves the point even more.  Thanks.



Which point?  That the letters Joshua Dyal can actually be pronounced "Eliza Doolittle?"

EDIT:  And yes, I do look like Audrey Hepburn...


----------



## Wellstar (Jan 14, 2005)

No, it proves that porper pronunciation matters.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 14, 2005)

> What's your screenname mean?



Nothing.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 14, 2005)

Wellstar said:
			
		

> No, it proves that porper pronunciation matters.



Or is that proper spelling?    

My rather oblique point was that the letters exist for a reason, and you can't simply ignore them and say, "hey, I know this is written like this, but it's really _pronounced_ differently."  You may say that English has a fair amount of spelling irregularities and letters that are not pronounced.  Light, for example.  Why isn't it spelled lite?

That's a different kettle of fish, though.  The spelling of light is like a time capsule to how the word used to be pronounced; all of those letters were once said.  It doesn't simply ignore the rules for spelling and pronunciation, the *spoken* language simply drifted, which is a process that happens all the time.  It's not arbitrary.


----------



## Wellstar (Jan 14, 2005)

well then, you should tell that to the welsh, specifically the peopple of the city   Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyll-llantysiliogogogoch.  (  I think it can also be pronouned Eliza Doolittle too)

http://www.yourdictionary.com/library/article009.html

as far as correct spelling and arbitrary pronunciation, when as any fantasy person made a character name that had that? heck, you said yourself that :



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Actually...
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by H.P. Lovecraft
> ...




And dosen't this show arbitrary spelling and pronunciation? Don't see this as me getting on your case, because I don't like you, my point is that your just splitting hairs that shouldn't be, Eliza.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 15, 2005)

Before 3e was announced, I was running a Shadowrun game.  I was bored at work one day and a searched for D&D stuff.  I found this little 3e rumours site.  I lost it when the guy, Erak Knowall or something like that  switched web hosting.  Then I found the new hosting.  And he had this thing called a message board!  Well, sort of.  It was beyond primitive compared to what you darn kids have today.  And I had to walk both ways, uphill, in the snow to get there!

I looked around on the message board and found this really annoying guy named Ruin Explorer.  I felt like fighting with him.  At the time, you didn't even register a name -- you just typed in a name and, if you felt like it, an email address.  I thought, "what should I use for a name"?  Well, I was going in specifically to annoy a D&D fan.  Why not use a Shadowrun name to do it?

So, out of boredom, whimsy, and a desire to be annoying, a new screen name was born.  And now I've got two published credits as Cyberzombie and I respond to it or "CZ" in real life.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 15, 2005)

Wellstar said:
			
		

> well then, you should tell that to the welsh, specifically the peopple of the city   Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyll-llantysiliogogogoch.  (  I think it can also be pronouned Eliza Doolittle too)



Just because most sane folks don't know what the rules to Welsh pronunciation are, doesn't mean there aren't any.  I've delved a little too deeply into the blasphemous non-Euclidean pronunciation before.


			
				Wellstar said:
			
		

> And dosen't this show arbitrary spelling and pronunciation? Don't see this as me getting on your case, because I don't like you, my point is that your just splitting hairs that shouldn't be, Eliza.



I'm not really splitting hairs, although the topic is beyond inane, so I shouldn't even be wasting braincells on it.  But no, if you read the description of how to say it, it's actually spelled as closely as can be.  You simply have to sound each letter separately, i.e., [th] doesn't sound like [th] it sounds like [t] and [h], and you just jam all those initial consonants together.  I've actually gotten a lot better at saying unnatural (to English speakers, anyway) consonant clusters from studying a bit of German, Russian and Polish.  Once you get the hang of it, it's not too tough.


----------



## Ry (Jan 15, 2005)

My name's Ryan, and I'm from Canada.

I was going through a patriotic phase about ten years ago when I made that one up.  Used to be the excruciating ryan_de_canada, got shortened after my first flight from spam.


----------



## Wellstar (Jan 15, 2005)

sure Eliza


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 18, 2005)

In fact, now that I think about it, the pronunciation of Cthulhu as something like Kt'hoolhoo, except all jammed into two short syllables, is pretty darn cool.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow.  This thread is turning out rather nicely.  Interesting stuff everybody.  Thanks for playing.  I especially like the source of Piratecat's name.


----------



## s/LaSH (Jan 19, 2005)

OK, you see my avatar? That's a derivative symbol created by writing my initials (BDR) in the same place, then simplifying and elaborating a little. Eventually, I got to the point where I'd scribble it down really fast. And start making little 'ching ching' noises in my head, like I was slashing it Zorro-style onto some villain. So, logically, I started calling this my 'slash'. (Or 'chop',  which I think is supposed to be some kind of personal mark/signature - just reinforcing the concept.)

And a while later I decided to put a slash into slash, and spent a long time agonising over the correct capitalisation of the new word. So now you have 's/LaSH', pronounced 'eslash', slurred so you can't tell whether I'm saying 'ess-lash' or 'eh-slash'.

It's a very violent name, now that I think about it...


----------



## Napftor (Jan 19, 2005)

Napftor Elaziim is my favorite NPC of all time.  He is a cleric of Lathander from way back in our 2e Forgotten Realms campaign.  Perhaps not too inspired, but I enjoy it (especially when folks try to pronounce it ).


----------



## javapadawan (Jan 20, 2005)

Same old "needed a screenname and didn't want a bunch of numbers." I was in computer school at the time, and was just learning Java. I figured I had a long way to go before I could call myself a jedi though, so padawan it was.

It has the added benefit of being somewhat unique as well... I have yet to find it already taken on any email/chat/messageboard.


----------



## ragboy (Jan 26, 2005)

1988... BBS.... needed name and this popped into my head.


----------



## Kage Tenjin (Jan 27, 2005)

The character that I've spent the longest time playing and reached the Highest level.  He was a shadow mage, hence Ka'ge(two syllables), Japanese for shadow, and Tenjin(Heaven) as an assumed surname, Hence "Shadow Heaven" or Shadow of Heaven.


----------



## Green Knight (Jan 27, 2005)

Mine's fairly self-explanatory. I'm a fan of the old medieval romance _Sir Gawain and the Green Knight_. I've read it more then a few times and really like it, so there you go.


----------



## ghettognome (Jan 27, 2005)

Mine is because I made a gnome for an FR campaign and named her Shandricka, off the wall and no influence whatsoever. Soon she became a black gnome with attitude. She was dubbed ghettognome.


----------



## Reprisal (Jan 29, 2005)

My screen name used to be "Nuclear Reprisal" because I thought it was a clever oxymoron, and I stole it from an obscure Canadian rock lyric. When I played multiplayer games online, people would either call me "nuke" or "NR" and I disliked both. As a result, I shortened the named down to "Reprisal" though people end up mispronouncing it, or they just call me Rep. So I usually sign my name in forums with "Rep."

Like this, 

 - Rep.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jan 29, 2005)

My screen name comes from the demented twistings of a five year old's brain. Specifically my girlfriend's little brother. At her eighteenth birthday party, out of the blue, he runs up to me gasping for breath, grabs my leg and says in the most serious tone of voice that a five year old can pull off, "YOU, are Sorrow, the Man-Bear!" He nods solemnly and runs off. One of the best things that ever came out of that little ruffian.


----------



## Finster (Jan 29, 2005)

*Finster a.k.a. Baby Face*

I stole mine from an old Looney Toons cartoon. You know, the criminal that hides out diguised as a baby, but smokes a cigar. He made a brief appearance in Roger Rabbit too.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 30, 2005)

Was an NPC in my Marvel Superheroes game. Actually he was another (more visible) hero playing the role of a bounty hunter who could do things the more popular hero couldn't do without bad press.

Miss that game a lot. Between high school and afterwards, some form of Kain has been running around for like 15 years or so.


----------



## Cergorach (Jan 30, 2005)

Mine originated from a Shadowrun messageboard, i wanted something unique, yet still 'me'. I made a vague reference to an even more vague fictional character that i found inspiring. "LaughingOne" was my handle for a long time until the moderators at the Shadowrun board decided that there would be no usernames at their boards that used character names from the Shadowrun universe. Many thought that "LaughingOne" refered to the Shadowrun character "Harlequin", it wasn't, but i was forced to use a different handle (very annoying because i use one handle all over the interet). So i decided to drop the vague reference and use the character name, it was unique enough and the character name has over the years become even less unknown then when i picked "LaughingOne"...

It's quite... 'unique'... *grins evily*


----------



## Thyrkill (Jan 30, 2005)

Mine is my middle name...seriously. It is an old Anglo Saxon family name (apparently named after a famous warrior) which originally stems from the Vikings. Always thought it was pretty unique. 

Matt


----------



## Sketchpad (Jan 30, 2005)

I choose Sketchpad for a few of reasons:
- I'm an artist and use sketchpads daily to doodle in.
- In a past chat-life I was once called Sketch 
- I've been described as being "sketchy" by someone before.

Now, I use it everywhere I go on the net whenever I can.  If I can land the name "Sketchpad" , I occasionally use "Sketchpad D", as another nickname of mine is "D" or "Big D", which is the first initial of my real name   In fact, my studio was very close to being called Sketchpad Studios, but I didn't want people associating SS with my art


----------



## Gundark (Jan 30, 2005)

Gundark....is a monster from Star Wars which I am a fan of. Actually I used to play the Star Wars CCG, and one of the unique tie fighters was nick named Winged Gundark for his several atmospheric kills. I used to go by Winged Gundark but eventually it got shorted to Gundark.


----------



## kikai (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, if I remember right, kikai is japanese and is roughly translated with: ocean of energy. I do karate-do for years, and the kikai-tanden is the center of the body (hara), 2-4 fingers down from your navel. The center of za-zen or every budo-art. 

Greetings, 

kikai!


----------



## WayneLigon (Jan 31, 2005)

It's my real name.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 31, 2005)

*Sbs*

Mine is the second song on the (IMHO at least) greatest album of all time, Black Sabbaths "Sabbath, Bloody Sabbath" from 1973. Awesome song, my favorite by them by a longshot.


----------



## Three_Haligonians (Jan 31, 2005)

There are three of us.  We are from Halifax, NS, Canada.  People from Halifax are called Haligonians, don't ask me why it isn't Halifaxians, I think we just wanted to be different!  We all share one computer as R and T are sisters and J is T's boyfriend...is that complicated or what?  Basically we just sign depending on who is around and contributing to the post.

And our avatar is the label of a popular local beer.  Its either a moosehead dancing arround on six tiny little feet or something to do with sails, no one is really sure!


T from Three Haligonians


----------



## TheEvil (Feb 1, 2005)

I said 'Other', since I don't consider a daily comic strip to be a literary source, no matter how good it is or how much I may like it.

The Evil is a reference from the webcomic Sluggy Freelance by Peter Abrams.
It is the nickname for a litter of kittens spawned by satan during a drunken party.  The name was given by the satanist who owned the cat in question.


----------



## Boojum (Feb 2, 2005)

Mine is from the classic Lewis Carroll comedic poem "The Hunting of the Snark".  A boojum is a particular type of snark, and anyone who sees one will "softly and suddenly vanish away, and never be heard from again."  

For a long time, I used the handle Torque, which I picked up from an item in the Middle Earth:  The Wizards CCG called the Torque of Hues.  Since my last name is Hughes, my friends started calling me Torque and I stuck with it for several years.  However, a year or so ago, I decided to switch to something else for a couple of reasons:  I hadn't played the game it was from in several years, and the word had acquired too many bad associations (there was a really bad-looking movie called Torque, and a serial killer in a video game had the same name as well).


----------



## Doug McCrae (Feb 2, 2005)

It's my superhero name. In my secret ID, I'm known as 'The Incredible Hulk'.


----------



## Sanker The Mighty (Feb 2, 2005)

Sanker is the name of my oldest D&D character (A fighter who looks like Triple H).


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 2, 2005)

When I first came to the boards in June of 2000, I chose the name "Twilight," as it was the name of my current AD&D character. Within all but a month, I chose to create the name "Tsunami" as well, just for fun. I figured that if I ever wanted to play as a Half-Orc Sumo Wrestler, I'd name him Tsunami.

I don't know. It was the summer before my Freshman Year in high school.

Anyways, I registered "Tsunami" and wound up forgetting my password for Twilight. So I stuck with "Tsunami" for a long time, until now, where I've changed to Breakstone, for various reasons.

And Breakstone just happens to be my last name.

So yup.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Feb 2, 2005)

Mine is a carefully coded message to my comrades of the former KGB, instructing them to extract me as soon as possible from this miserable hellhole, and to bring Ben and Jerry's "Cherry Garcia" to the extraction point, along with a beautiful 5'10" red-headed woman named Gelda prepared to do unspeakable things to and with me.

The compression algorithm is impressive, ain't it?


----------



## Brain (Feb 2, 2005)

A nickname based on my real name


----------



## Greenstone (Feb 2, 2005)

*Greenstone*

Greenstone is the fairy-tale like fantasy island I create for my kids' first foray into role-playing (starts this year).

It's a combination of my own surname, Green, and that of a friend of mine, Stone, who helped me create the simple boardgame that serves as an intro to the Greenstone campaign. (Think TSR's "Dungeon" and how that tied in with D&D).

The wizard I chose for my pic is the island's Gandalf/Elminster-type NPC, and is called Caen (pronounced like Cain). His name is a contraction of my own name, CArl greEN). All of the art used in Greenstone is Elmore's - it just conveys the fairy-tale, slightly "cute" mood so well.


----------



## Greenstone (Feb 2, 2005)

*Greenstone*

Oh, and we decided that the isle was named Greenstone after the huge, moss-covered rock where Dwarves, Elves and Men signed the pact that lead to the defeat of the Witch-Queen... .


----------



## skippy_the_witch (Feb 2, 2005)

Most of my friends know me as skippy than know me as Robert.  The original reason for it was the fact that everybody knows somebody named Robert (I have a whole rant I once wrote about Robert-Americans and how we are large enough minority to demand special treatment, if we would only vote as a block), so, using the old joke about the evil twin, I became "skippy Rob".

As a dealer at cons, I found that people could remember not only me, but also the name skippy Rob, and it made for a great introductions: "Hi, I'm skippy Rob.  I am my own evil twin...saves on clothing costs."  If I got a giggle or a smile from this bit of sillieness, I usually made a sale also.

In my SCA household, there was another Robert, who became the Good Twin, and I mostly dropped the Rob, becoming skippy the Evil Twin.  To further distinguish myself from any other Skippys (such as a TV character), I dropped the cap 'S', joking that I couldn't afford the Capital Gains taxes.

Since I am pagan, proud of this fact, and very much out of the broom closet, when I first got an email address, I realized that skippy_the_witch was easy to remember for both me and others.  Thus, my screen name.

skippy
The GM of the Cursed Earth Campaign


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 4, 2005)

I have already posted the origin of my name a character played by someone else in a game I ran.  A 2ed evil psionic halfling.  So this post is follow up NPC evil psionic halflings and their stories.  He was in my last 2 ed campagin.  Since 3.0 there has been an evil psionic 1/2ling NPC in every game. 

T.S. (The Shrew)  - psion/thief  worked with a 12yr old royal necromancer.  worst crime - tax collection, and embeslement.

Wolf - Fighter/Thief - (okay not a psion). Worst crime - took false vows to join and eilte knighthood, so he could help PC's - not all evil works against you. 

Alberon Mindstealer - telepath. Worst crime, abandoning his body with a 3.0 mind switch, living in a rat while trying to find a vacant body.  Eventually giving into temptation and taking over a retarded human.  Accidentally creaed a psionic monster that killed 10 villagers, several guards  - serial killer style. 

Belt Dabbo - Nomad/Elocater  cursed to live as deathless until atonment.   Worst crime killing and eating his compaions (with encouragement by a succubus) 

the Mossfoot clan (PbP) - abusive father, cruel thug brother, psycic/looney mom


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 4, 2005)

Its the title of Star Wars Episode VII - oh all right then, its from the song, but it does fit D&D as you can mash the monsters and take their stuff.


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Feb 20, 2005)

Jimbo is my name, and "THE BLACK" is a title , like Conan the barbarian.Probably because I like to dress in black, and because I like Macabre art style like Brom and Larry Macdougle.


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Feb 20, 2005)

skippy_the_witch said:
			
		

> Since I am pagan, proud of this fact, and very much out of the broom closet,



           Be proud my goddess worshipping brother,you're not alone.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 20, 2005)

Three_Haligonians said:
			
		

> There are three of us.  We are from Halifax, NS, Canada.  People from Halifax are called Haligonians, don't ask me why it isn't Halifaxians, I think we just wanted to be different!  We all share one computer as R and T are sisters and J is T's boyfriend...is that complicated or what?  Basically we just sign depending on who is around and contributing to the post.
> 
> And our avatar is the label of a popular local beer.  Its either a moosehead dancing arround on six tiny little feet or something to do with sails, no one is really sure!
> 
> ...




For some reason that just made me think of Battle Beyond the Stars.

We are Nestor.


----------



## mythusmage (Feb 20, 2005)

Official (paid) rules lawyer for the Mythus fantasy RPG. Sort of the mage of Mythus. Thus, Mythusmage.

BTW, it is one word.

The "Demiurge of Califia" is a play on a Mythus fan who would describe himself as the "Demiurge of Vargaard" (our North America).


----------



## Neo (Feb 20, 2005)

Mine is fairly simple.. Neo means new and despite many assuming it is a homage to the Matrix character it is in fact just a shortened version of my businesses name "Neo Innovations" (New Ideas.. effectively) that I use for purposes of my RPG creations, conversions and writings etc.


----------

